# Kansas Muzzleloader Success



## rayed (Mar 10, 2003)

What an awesome early season hunt this year in Kansas !!!!! 4 for 4 in 4 days of hunting. My wife was tagged out the first afternoon of the hunt with a 130 in buck, her biggest to date. My other 2 buddies both tagged out on the 4th day with a 140 in 8 point and a 140 in 10 point with a double main beam, way to go Kristo. I tagged out on a very heavy 10 point on the 3rd day after passing on well over 50 different bucks. Its been 10 years since I have hunted Kansas and it is everything I remember. Very low hunting pressure,never seen another hunter, and lots and lots of bucks. One of the farms we hunted had a mile long bean field that backed up to a river,as you can imagine it was absolutely loaded with bucks.


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Awesome Job........ way to get it done-- Ray, Carolyn and Chris!!


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Were you hunting with a guide/outfitter?


----------



## rayed (Mar 10, 2003)

Outfitter, Chikaskia Outffiters


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, nice job! Congrats to your group!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## tjhuntfish (Oct 7, 2015)

very nice looking bucks ! congrats


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

What do they charge?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

pigeon said:


> What do they charge?


A friend of mine is paying 3500$ for a Kansas bow hunt next month. Diff outfitter though. Shrubby


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Very nice deer! The nice thing about Kansas is that you really don't need a guide. You can hunt public hunting areas and walk in hunting areas and have similar success! We go for the gun opener every year and only hunt the first 4 days. In the last 3 years, I have killed (2) 4 1/2 and (1) 5 1/2 year old bucks on public land....


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations Ray! I bet that was a blast. How was the weather for your trip? Looks like it was pretty warm yet. Kenny


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just came across your post ray, awesome job out there buddy!!!! Looks like a great trip for everyone, you took some very nice bucks. I'd love to do a trip out there one day thanks for the story.


----------

